# Lost Villain S on Clear Creek Fri 06/10



## CoolPapa (Jun 18, 2009)

My yellow/orange multicolor Jackson Villain S got away from me on Clear Creek Friday (June 10) evening. It was caught in the backwash of a low-head dam about a mile below the Golden play park, well inside the Coors property, at about 8PM Friday. By this morning (Saturday) at 9AM it was gone. Probably washed out as the water came up during the night. Who knows where it is by now: diversion feature in Wheat Ridge? Confluence Park? highballin' for Brighton?

My name and phone number are in the boat. It had NRS rear float bags when we parted company. Any help finding/recovering the boat would be greatly appreciated. Albert 970-214-8405 

ahaegele at comcast.net


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, hope you find it. Maybe Alexela the Bounty Hunter will help. _For a price, of course._


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

check with coors, they usually pluck them for paddlers


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Bummer man. My guess is that by the end of this season, Clear Creek will have a larger boat inventory than CKS.


----------



## CoolPapa (Jun 18, 2009)

*FOUND!!!*

The boat was recovered at Sheridan and I76. I guess I was too much of candy-ass and it wanted to run some dams without me. Good-hearted cyclists on the Ralston bike trail saw my boat swamped in the bullrushes, hauled its soggy remains out of the river, and gave me call. I hustled out there and found it hidden where they told me.

Sweet cheeks are gone, both pillars dislodged and all catywampus, float bags gone with pathetic little scraps of material hanging from the anchoring carabiners. 

But the hull is essentially intact (if not perfectly straight). With the pillars properly installed and a good hot day in the sun, the hull might straighten itself out.

Anyway, I got lucky. Kudos to Ken and Beth who spotted my boat, recovered it out of the river, and called me up. The boat ended up missing for about 16 hours; looks like it had a really tough night out.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Some years ago the Selway had it's way with my RPM Max. Last day got pinned and right bow smashed in to the center and the plastic did not want to come out. Took it home and when July rolled around put the kayak on the semi white concrete drive in the Oklahoma brutal sun. After a couple hours and a well aimed kick with the foot every thing popped out except for a small crease (broke the plastic bulkhead out of the screws) around the bolts the side rails connect. Still boating it and hope to use it for many more years (1996 new from NOC) -- not bad for Dagger linear plastic. My bet is a day in hot sun will do the same for your boat.


----------

